# I wanna do some peptides



## MakeItMethylated (Jul 11, 2012)

Before my next cycle in September I want to do cjc-1295 and ghrp-6

Yes I know the effects and all

I want to do it either before or after my next cycle 

I am confused on how much to buy and dosing

I want to do them for 6-8 weeks

If anyone can shine some light I'd appreciate it

Thanks


----------



## teezhay (Jul 11, 2012)

If you only want to do 6-8 weeks of peptides, then a GHRP/GHRH combo is not a viable option. I personally like GHRP-2 quite a bit (adding in a GHRH like CJC-1295 w/o DAC makes it even better), but it takes at least 12-16 weeks to really begin to experience noticeable physical results.

You may want to look into using IGF-1 Lr3. With quality nutrition and hard training, you will see some terrific results in four weeks (I've seen some use it as long as 50 days, although this is something with which I haven't experimented). I'll be logging IGF-1 Lr3 from Purchase Peptides in the coming days, and there's plenty of other user reports available for this compound elsewhere as well.

Good luck, hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## jadean (Jul 11, 2012)

Get enough for 12 weeks minimum bro.


----------



## TwisT (Jul 11, 2012)

Hit me up if you want to do a bulk order


----------



## blergs. (Jul 11, 2012)

MakeItMethylated said:


> Before my next cycle in September I want to do cjc-1295 and ghrp-6
> 
> Yes I know the effects and all
> 
> ...



if you are only going to use it for 6-8weeks don't bother wasting your time. Just like with HGH use, you need to use it for months to notice decent effects. 1-2 months is not enough in my op.

3-6months I would toy with.

If you want something shorter and still with nice results I HIGHLY rec 8-10wks of IGF1 Des or IGF1LR3.
I am a BIG fan of IGF1!


----------



## blergs. (Jul 11, 2012)

teezhay said:


> If you only want to do 6-8 weeks of peptides, then a GHRP/GHRH combo is not a viable option. I personally like GHRP-2 quite a bit (adding in a GHRH like CJC-1295 w/o DAC makes it even better),* but it takes at least 12-16 weeks to really begin to experience noticeable physical results.*
> 
> You may want to look into using IGF-1 Lr3. With quality nutrition and hard training, you will see some terrific results in four weeks (I've seen some use it as long as 50 days, although this is something with which I haven't experimented). I'll be logging IGF-1 Lr3 from Purchase Peptides in the coming days, and there's plenty of other user reports available for this compound elsewhere as well.
> 
> Good luck, hope you find what you're looking for.



I feel it takes alot longer for that, for new cells to grow then grow in size.
Faster recovery I would start to notice around 6-10wks. then gains in the 17-25wk area.  
But I normally like to put IGF1LR3 in there for first 6-10wks since that I notice it in a month.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 11, 2012)

Lots of good advice in here.. If you need any help setting something up, or determining what would be best for you to run.. feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies guys, shits confusing


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jul 11, 2012)

MakeItMethylated said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys, shits confusing



Check out labpe's stickies for lots of good info.


----------

